# Back again! :)



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,

I've been off line for a while. Computer troubles partially.

Been doing some carving and lots of finishing.

Thought I'd give you a look at what I've been doing. 

I hope you like what you see. 

Enjoy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Barb and good to have you back in here with us. Sure looks like you have been one busy lady while away. Nice work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Very nice..you're on fire or to say your machine is on fire 


========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been off line for a while. Computer troubles partially.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Bobs. It's good to be back.... computers, a necessary evil these days especially with this obsession.  I'm glad I had the laptop even if I couldn't get on the net with it..... yet! But I missed you all. :dance3:

Finally after all these years of working in graphics manipulation programs, it's paying off. I'm getting the hang of making new patterns. But there's a whole ton of other things to learn as well.

I'm working on a shoe cubby for myself. I've got some narrower pieces of oak and want to put "Gram's" vertically on one piece and "Clodhoppers" vertically on another one. So now I learn about sleds with rails. 

I also got my very first commission on Tuesday! (Wooo Hooo!!!) It's a wedding plaque made from a free hand drawing of "precious moments" style bride and groom. I'll scale the drawings down and post them later tonight. It's a bit of work cause it's a drawing and then was scanned. A lot more cleanup than I've done in a very long time.... pixel by pixel in some places. 

I still haven't come up with a sign design I really like for the kiln. Barb's Timberland Solarium is the name. When I'm close to brain deal I play with that..... maybe that's why it's not ready to carve yet. 

I've never done any wood finishing so I'm also playing with different techniques. As a personal thing I like just a clear, satin finish poly on the red oak. But all the same could become boring.

Here's another sign I did.... I put some filigree on the left, right and bottom but forgot to change the carve height so I didn't get much of the filigree. Any suggestions what I could do to salvage it?

I hope you all have been in good health. I'm too busy "playing" with my toy to even think about my aches and pains.

I'm off to fix supper. Take care, you all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" Any suggestions what I could do to salvage it?"

Get the sharp chisels out and remove it and then sand it down   

======



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks, Bobs. It's good to be back.... computers, a necessary evil these days especially with this obsession.  I'm glad I had the laptop even if I couldn't get on the net with it..... yet! But I missed you all. :dance3:
> 
> Finally after all these years of working in graphics manipulation programs, it's paying off. I'm getting the hang of making new patterns. But there's a whole ton of other things to learn as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Bob.
That's what I thought you were going to say.

Crap. But it was a lesson I'll not forget. 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> " Any suggestions what I could do to salvage it?"
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good to see you are still hard at it Barb! Very nice work!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Deb.

I got a 120 piece set for the dremel from WoodCraft to sand the teeny-tiny places. 4 grits sized from 150 to 600 in 30 profiles. It's a pretty cool set. It's already been really helpful with the small detail sanding the curvies need. That will help me work smarter not harder...  (now to keep the grits from getting all mixed up....  )




CanuckGal said:


> Good to see you are still hard at it Barb! Very nice work!


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Barb, been off here myself all week....was over in NY. Cool looking projects, and congrats on your upcoming comiss work.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Bill, didn't hear ya honk so I didn't wave.... :jester:

It's kinda scary.... now I go perfectionist on myself. I'll probably have 15 carved before I get the "just right" one. 




Wild Horse said:


> Hi Barb, been off here myself all week....was over in NY. Cool looking projects, and congrats on your upcoming comiss work.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Be gone again!*

Hey,

I'll be gone for a while again....

This time I'm letting my fingers heal from a run in with a table saw.

Tuesday, I let my mind wonder for just a split second and I caught all 4 fingers on my right hand in the blade.

I am VERY lucky... got all feeling and movement in them.

I'll be back carving very soon.... already got a system to work the trackball for the software... <tee hee hee>

Until then.....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG Barb I am very sorry to hear about your accident! I do hope you don't suffer any permanent damage. Give yourself time to heal, that's always the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Deb. We just changed the bandages again and everything seems to be working okay.... including the pain... :laugh:

I'm still laughing at such a stupid thing to do ... but if I stop laughing, I'll start crying.... and it'll hurt more.

Will keep you updated.

"On the 8th day God said, Murphy, you're in charge." ... my life in a nutshell!



CanuckGal said:


> OMG Barb I am very sorry to hear about your accident! I do hope you don't suffer any permanent damage. Give yourself time to heal, that's always the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Barb.... not you too! There has been entirely too many injuries as of late. We as woodworkers must take steps to use better precautions. I am so sorry to learn of your mishap and will pray for your quick and complete healing.

Please take good care and do what the Doc says.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, Bob... just before I turned the saw on I had a thought that I could use my circular saw... but the TS was all setup. Next time I'll give heed to my thoughts.

That's all it takes.... one split second...

I did give the saw to my neighbor so I will be forced to use the circular saw.
He said he'd cut what I needed as well.

A BIG, BIG lesson.

I'm not usually a good patient but I do what makes sense to me... and so far the doc is right on... so I'm doing exactly what he says. 

By the way, in our rural area I was the 2nd person to be stitched up from using a TS that morning.... DANG!



Bob said:


> Barb.... not you too! There has been entirely too many injuries as of late. We as woodworkers must take steps to use better precautions. I am so sorry to learn of your mishap and will pray for your quick and complete healing.
> 
> Please take good care and do what the Doc says.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Barb,

I must ask.... did you have your spliter, pawls and blade guard on your saw at the time of the accident?

This makes me want to dump my TS. I did once and turned around and bought another.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

No, Bob, I did NOT have that on. This accident could have been prevented! 

If you keep the safety things on I feel your biggest hazard is from kick-back. It was my right hand because I always stood to the left of the blade.




Bob said:


> Barb,
> 
> I must ask.... did you have your spliter, pawls and blade guard on your saw at the time of the accident?
> 
> This makes me want to dump my TS. I did once and turned around and bought another.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for your honesty Barb. I always have to ask and I hope thru folks like you being honest and concerned for other's safety, that woodworkers can start to see a pattern.

Get well and heal soon, you are in my prayers.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I didn't think about that piece of equipment until you mentioned it or I would have included it.

Thanks for asking.



Bob said:


> Thanks for your honesty Barb. I always have to ask and I hope thru folks like you being honest and concerned for other's safety, that woodworkers can start to see a pattern.
> 
> Get well and heal soon, you are in my prayers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

DAM Barb you need them parts ,sorry 

Out of the equipment in the shop the table saw is the one that scares the hell out of me,,and it has for a very long time that's why I use the RAS most of the time..

Pushing my hand at a blade with a push stick still gets me all the time..like you say it's so quick and so easy to take off parts or to edit them ..

The RAS, I always have my handle in hand and the left one on the stock that's in place with my hand,that's not moving at any time at the blade or by it, it's true the RAS can remove parts just as easy as a table saw but it's alot safer. ..I have had my RAS for just 40+ years and have not remove any parts or cut any of them up..

Many don't like to rip stock with one but it's alot safer the the table saw the guard and hold down are always in place by default...you can always add buddies as a back up that keeps the stock from kicking out...
Amazon.com: Woodstock W1104 Board Buddies, Yellow: Home Improvement

A small note about the hand power saw, I know more carpenters that are missing fingers by using the power hand saw than any other tool they use...no guard to speak about when the saw is running/cutting, it's wide open just like a meat saw..

Take it easy it will take time like most things do 
==========


nikki1492 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'll be gone for a while again....
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am putting a new saw blade on my table saw today because the Dewalt one I had on there had a ridiculous wobble. I did a check on the arbor and narrowed the problem down to the arbour hole in the sawblade being out. So I am going to RE-INSTALL the guard and pawls along with the new blade. These are some very ominous warnings we have been getting, and so sad that so many have suffered. Time to pay attention!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your injury, Barb... Please take extra good care of yourself as you heal and know my prayers are with you.

Please keep up posted as you heal... our hearts and minds are with you!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Barb, guess I can pretty much say "I know how you feel". It was 4 weeks ago this morning I fought the saw and the saw won. I am glad there was no tendon damage, the tendon on my ring finger was repaired Monday of this week. The splint will come off next Tuesday and then rehab. Typing is a bit of a chore, it is one finger hunt and peck. I have no feeling in that ring finger and may never have it, only time will tell on that one.

You are correct that it happens fast, it seemed just a brief instant in time, but is life changing. I trust they are managing your pain, mine was much better up until Monday and now it is as bad or worse than before. Please keep us posted as to your condition we all care deeply. Feel free to PM me at any time if you have any special questions.

Jerry


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OK folks I timed it. I changed the blade AND installed and set up the blade guard. Took a grand total of 20 minutes. I tried a couple of cuts, the new blade works very well and the blade guard wasn't annoying at all. I originally took it off because I was using a thin kerf blade and the splitter was designed for a regular blade. The odd part of that is that was the blade that shipped WITH the saw! Perhaps we should lobby saw manufacturers to provide a guard that either has a changeable splitter or the saw comes with a second guard to accommodate regular and thin kerf blades. 
Get those guards on folks!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Good for you, Deb! If what I did motivates one person to be safer it will achieved it's purpose.

Jerry, I'm sorry that we are comrades in injuries. I hope your surgery works well. Your signature says it all... 1 decision away from Stupid. My thoughts are with you... and only good thoughts, they are. Have you used the saw yet? And typing is totally frustrating.

Bob, what is a RAS? I've been intimidated by the TS and supposedly cautious... but not cautious enough but certainly not cocky about it..... but luckier than many, including Jerry. 

And thank heavens for pain medication!

We all get tired of the pages of safety info we have in the manuals. We know why they are there.... but they do make sense.... so make your shop experiences as safe as possible. We can't be safety minded enough!

Thank you all,especially Jim , for the prayers and good wishes. It could have been a much worse.

Maybe I'm being silly but things usually happen in 3s.... wonder what the last thing will be? 1st Simon died... now this..... and ???





CanuckGal said:


> OK folks I timed it. I changed the blade AND installed and set up the blade guard. Took a grand total of 20 minutes. I tried a couple of cuts, the new blade works very well and the blade guard wasn't annoying at all. I originally took it off because I was using a thin kerf blade and the splitter was designed for a regular blade. The odd part of that is that was the blade that shipped WITH the saw! Perhaps we should lobby saw manufacturers to provide a guard that either has a changeable splitter or the saw comes with a second guard to accommodate regular and thin kerf blades.
> Get those guards on folks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

RAS=see below 

=====


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb I would feel awful thinking that your injury was my kick in the butt. It's not yours but the rash of injuries we have seen of late. I had my own "close call" on the router table. When we are being reminded over and over that safety has to be the number one priority why do we continue to ignore it? 
The thing I find the hardest about woodworking is all the set up you have to go through usually before you can even make a cut. I think we remove guards and skip safety precautions so that's is just a little less time till we actually get to work. Is that 5 or ten minutes really worth the drastic results we're seeing? The safety equipment is there for a reason - POWER TOOLS ARE DANGEROUS! Yes they are sometimes incovenient but when is near amputation or worse ever convenient? 
I am terrified of my table saw. If you ever saw me operate it you would laugh your head off. I can't possibly get any farther away from the blade or the cut. This probably only makes it more unsafe. After I put the guard on today, I was actually a little less intimidated by it. Like Jerry had said in one of his posts "I tamed the beast". When I run into a situation where I can't possibly make the cut with the guard on I'll try to figure another way to do it without the table saw.

Bob the one problem with the RAS is the limited cut. I have a 12" sliding miter saw that is not much different from the length of cuts a RAS can make. The TS has it's advantages in that area.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

nikki1492 said:


> Good for you, Deb! If what I did motivates one person to be safer it will achieved it's purpose.
> 
> Jerry, I'm sorry that we are comrades in injuries. I hope your surgery works well. Your signature says it all... 1 decision away from Stupid. My thoughts are with you... and only good thoughts, they are. Have you used the saw yet? And typing is totally frustrating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barb.. but you missed it. #1 & #2 were Simon and having to send back your CNC... #3 is now over and now comes the years of good luck!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 Barb on the safety guard. Also, if you don't yet own the safety device you need (such as a thin-kerf splitter) it should be the very next item you purchase, ahead even of the wood to cut on it. If you cannot get the safety device (i.e. thin kerf splitter) then don't use the part (i.e. thin kerf blade). The fact that you haven't gotten hurt yet doing something unsafe won't protect you the next time you do it.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I believe everything happens for a reason... no guilt trips intended. It is a reminder to everyone of the need for safety first, not only for ourselves but for the others in our world.

You're right, Jim.... that was number 3.... thank you. 

I'm going to be really safe from the TS.... I gave it to my neighbor who said he'd do the cutting from now on..... can't get any safer than that with the TS.... just have to not let my mind wonder when using power tools.... the operative word here is 'power'. The man-powered ones are dangerous enough.

I am so grateful for what could but did not happen. <smile of sheer joy>




CanuckGal said:


> Barb I would feel awful thinking that your injury was my kick in the butt. It's not yours but the rash of injuries we have seen of late. I had my own "close call" on the router table. When we are being reminded over and over that safety has to be the number one priority why do we continue to ignore it?
> The thing I find the hardest about woodworking is all the set up you have to go through usually before you can even make a cut. I think we remove guards and skip safety precautions so that's is just a little less time till we actually get to work. Is that 5 or ten minutes really worth the drastic results we're seeing? The safety equipment is there for a reason - POWER TOOLS ARE DANGEROUS! Yes they are sometimes incovenient but when is near amputation or worse ever convenient?
> I am terrified of my table saw. If you ever saw me operate it you would laugh your head off. I can't possibly get any farther away from the blade or the cut. This probably only makes it more unsafe. After I put the guard on today, I was actually a little less intimidated by it. Like Jerry had said in one of his posts "I tamed the beast". When I run into a situation where I can't possibly make the cut with the guard on I'll try to figure another way to do it without the table saw.
> 
> Bob the one problem with the RAS is the limited cut. I have a 12" sliding miter saw that is not much different from the length of cuts a RAS can make. The TS has it's advantages in that area.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

wow.....just......wow. Sends a chill down my spine when I hear of these types of injuries. Barb, you take care of that injury ! You are certainly in my prayers, as is Jerry.

BobJ is right, I think....I've seen many more injuries from circ. saws than tablesaws, but then you see more of them on job sites (framers).

Take care Barb...I'm headed to chi town now, and then to ny on monday mornin' so I'll probably be off here for over a week.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes I have been back on the TS forced myself to use it and finish the cut I was doing when I hurt myself. It does bother me some, I just get back on it but sure am careful with what I do. There are times when I relive the whole thing, I can feel the hit and hear the saw and I just shudder, but I keep on.

Hope this helps some, no one knows this like the one that has been there, so drop a line any time. I will answer you.

Typing is the pits!! It takes way longer to answer things. RAS is radial arm saw.




nikki1492 said:


> Good for you, Deb! If what I did motivates one person to be safer it will achieved it's purpose.
> 
> Jerry, I'm sorry that we are comrades in injuries. I hope your surgery works well. Your signature says it all... 1 decision away from Stupid. My thoughts are with you... and only good thoughts, they are. Have you used the saw yet? And typing is totally frustrating.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you went back to it, Jerry. I know I probably should but right now I can't imagine doing that.

Maybe later I will remember it all but it happened so quickly that all I remember is forcing myself to bend my fingers to be sure they were still there.

What kind of accidents are the most common with circ. saws?

I will probably be writing you, Jerry. You're right about 1st hand knowledge... (no pun intended)...also the typing... that sucks!

Nite nite time is close. Take care, all.



xplorx4 said:


> Yes I have been back on the TS forced myself to use it and finish the cut I was doing when I hurt myself. It does bother me some, I just get back on it but sure am careful with what I do. There are times when I relive the whole thing, I can feel the hit and hear the saw and I just shudder, but I keep on.
> 
> Hope this helps some, no one knows this like the one that has been there, so drop a line any time. I will answer you.
> 
> Typing is the pits!! It takes way longer to answer things. RAS is radial arm saw.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some stats on circular saws:
The versatility of the circular saw also leads to its unsafe applications 
The Issue of Safety 
Circular saw safety is a major concern because of its widespread usage:
Often used by unskilled operators (homeowners) 
Regularly used for non-conventional cuts 
Commonly used on unstable and uneven surfaces

Unsafe Practices 
Most injuries result from careless practices 
Operators commonly lose control of the saw if it gets in a “bind” or when “kickbacks” occur. 
Fingers, hands, and other limbs are most common injuries 

Injury Statistics 
A study conducted by the Health and Safety Executive's Woodworking National Interest Group showed: 
Of 1,000 wood-working machine accidents, 35% involved circular saws 
The majority resulted in the loss or partial loss of fingers 
83% of these incidents resulted from “ripping” or “cross-cutting” 
In most cases, saw guard was either altered or missing altogether. 

Statistics (continued) 
A study evaluating 226 circular saw injury reports showed: 
There was no quantitative difference between right and left hand injuries 
Out of the 226 reported injuries, 125 were single finger injuries 
Only a few of the 3-5 finger injuries resulted in complete amputation source: backend-exception Exception from Backend: bePfetch (%23PmXmlSrv): Error+111+(Connection+refused) - PubMed result 

Circular Saw Accidents 
Most circular saw fatalities do not result from the operator being struck by the blade 
Typically, fatalities result from the unsafe positions workers place themselves in when operating a circular saw 

Specific Fatalities 
In 1999, a worker attempting to trim the roof sheathing with a circular saw lost balance 
The worker was using no fall protection on an 8/12 roof 
The worker became entangled in the electrical cord and fell 36 feet to his death 
A good example of how the saw did not cause the fatality, rather, the unsafe conditions in which the saw was being operated resulted in death 

Specific Fatalities 
A homeowner presumed to be cutting from the top of an extension ladder with a circular saw 
The worker lost his balance and fell to his death after receiving a large laceration on his leg from the circular saw 
Assumed to have bled to death after being knocked unconscious upon impact 

Specific Injuries 
An individual propped the blade guard open when operating saw 
After completing the cut, struck his thigh since the guard was open making the blade unprotected 
The cut was six inches long and one inch deep 
Took 50 stitches to seal the wound


So once again the majority of the time tool is not to blame. I like my circular saw. I have always used it for cuts I was uncomfortable with on the table saw, especially large panels. And I have on occasion "propped" open the guard :nono: I will avoid that in the future.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Deb. The only reason I move the blade guard is to position the blade on the cut line. The saw is not running. After it pops back into place I start the cut. But you remember my sign about Murphy. 

I've had a smoke or 2 since Tuesday but not more than 4 in one day. But I'm not beating myself up over that right now. There will be plenty of time for that down the road.

Bob, in the Designer software, why does the pattern turn white sometimes? Have had that happen only in the past day or two.





CanuckGal said:


> Here are some stats on circular saws:
> The versatility of the circular saw also leads to its unsafe applications
> The Issue of Safety
> Circular saw safety is a major concern because of its widespread usage:
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The last week or so I have been trying to quit smoking also. The biggest thing I have learned is stay away from the nicotine gum/patches/inhalers. That stuff is WAY worse the smoking. I am down to about 6-8 a day from 2 packs. I haven't killed anybody...YET.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

" pattern turn white sometimes? "
That one I don't know ..it does not on my computer >>
It maybe the video card going bad..

free stuff
http://www.tucows.com/preview/412377

==



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks, Deb. The only reason I move the blade guard is to position the blade on the cut line. The saw is not running. After it pops back into place I start the cut. But you remember my sign about Murphy.
> 
> I've had a smoke or 2 since Tuesday but not more than 4 in one day. But I'm not beating myself up over that right now. There will be plenty of time for that down the road.
> 
> Bob, in the Designer software, why does the pattern turn white sometimes? Have had that happen only in the past day or two.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

That is sooo great, Deb. You're doin way,way good.... from 2 packs....WOW.

Both a surgeon and life ins co told my mom that her smoking 4 a day and doing it outdoors was like she didn't smoke at all.... no 2nd hand smoke.

You go girl!!!

The pattern has gone white on both my desktop and laptop.... who the heck knows...

I'm doing a carving now and am getting a silhouette. I've got no clue why.... I'm about ready to give up on Tinkerbell.

I think I've about run out of laughs.... soon will be the tears.





CanuckGal said:


> The last week or so I have been trying to quit smoking also. The biggest thing I have learned is stay away from the nicotine gum/patches/inhalers. That stuff is WAY worse the smoking. I am down to about 6-8 a day from 2 packs. I haven't killed anybody...YET.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> The last week or so I have been trying to quit smoking also. The biggest thing I have learned is stay away from the nicotine gum/patches/inhalers. That stuff is WAY worse the smoking. I am down to about 6-8 a day from 2 packs. I haven't killed anybody...YET.


Hi Deb - hehehe, when people start buying YOU cigarettes is when you know things are starting to go bad. :haha: I've been using the lozenges and they have been working pretty well. Haven't had to light up in about 3 weeks and then couldn't finish the thing. Just can't take to many, give such a tummy ache.:bad:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Chin up Barb, better days ahead. You are bound to hit some bumps in the road with the carver/software. If it was easy everyone would be doing it! :jester: I make enough mistakes with just hand tools. 
After all you've been through maybe a little break from it would be good. A nice long walk and some fresh air. Just a change of scenery. Or you could use my method - RETAIL THERAPY!:yes4: There is nothing like shopping to cure the blues! :dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

If you are getting the same on both machine I would suggest download the new updated software or reinstall the one you have..it maybe the usb unit or the card..but I would say the software if you used the reader and the same card on both machines..took the error from one machine and gave it to the other..the only way to get the silhouette is from the card to the computer in the machine..

You can also call the help line at CarveWright Users' Forum - Powered by vBulletin
someone else may also have got the same error  they may have a quick fix..

==========


=========



nikki1492 said:


> That is sooo great, Deb. You're doin way,way good.... from 2 packs....WOW.
> 
> Both a surgeon and life ins co told my mom that her smoking 4 a day and doing it outdoors was like she didn't smoke at all.... no 2nd hand smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*The proverbial bad penny is back! <tee hee hee>*

Hey all.... again I'm baaack..... 

Got the stitches out yesterday with no physical therapy recommended.... since I'm "such a smart woman".... so says the surgeon who sewed me up. If I'd been so smart I'd never had met him under those circumstances...:yes4:

I am very thankful there was no nerve or tendon damage. 

Bob, I formatted the cards and the problem went away. But I do have one concern.... when I get the card out of the machine there is sawdust much farther up on the card than I would like or than was on the other machine. I've been vacuuming the card slot after every carve along with the rest of the machine. I'll keep an eye on it though.

I've been "playing" with sanding sealers. Not much else to do with 1 hand and a thumb!!! :nono: I will need the sealer only if the piece will be painted. My red oak stains nicely and evenly without it.

I'm working on the commission which is due Sunday. I've got 5 carves so far and a couple more "adjustments" to make. (And I'm working on this perfectionist mentality, too.... but it's been around a very long time.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

"saw dust"
It will happen I don't know why they didn't put a plastic cover over it like you see in the car wash.. dollar machines that are out side ...to keep the stuff out of the slot..

========





nikki1492 said:


> Hey all.... again I'm baaack.....
> 
> Got the stitches out yesterday with no physical therapy recommended.... since I'm "such a smart woman".... so says the surgeon who sewed me up. If I'd been so smart I'd never had met him under those circumstances...:yes4:
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Barb I am so thankful you had no tendon or nerve damage. In 5-6 weeks I will get rid of this "thing" I am wearing and will then begin PT in ernest. It will be after the first of the year before I know how much I will get back hopfully most of, it in time. Happy for you.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Jerry. I think of you quite often.

I truly wish I could wiggle my nose and you'd be good as new. :sad:

You've got all my very best wishes and support. 

I know you will give your all to the pt.... I'll be with you in spirit. 





xplorx4 said:


> Barb I am so thankful you had no tendon or nerve damage. In 5-6 weeks I will get rid of this "thing" I am wearing and will then begin PT in ernest. It will be after the first of the year before I know how much I will get back hopfully most of, it in time. Happy for you.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey, Bob... I'm glad to hear the saw dust is coming from the outside and not an internal leak.... I'll just keep vacuuming it out.... Thanks 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> "saw dust"
> It will happen I don't know why they didn't put a plastic cover over it like you see in the car wash.. dollar machines that are out side ...to keep the stuff out of the slot..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

It's a small design error,,it should be made air tight ,,so much dust inside the machine and it works like a venture on a carb.,,,small hole sucking in dust because of the vac.action of the machine running ( router) but take care with the vac. you need to keep it grounded, it will snap the card with a big build up..  rap the hose with some bare copper wire and take it to a ground.. 

I can't tell you how many times I have been zapped with the vac.hose..and my back side backing into my metal table.

I use small copper wire out of a speaker coil,,it's very thin and light and with some tape it's in place..

=========



nikki1492 said:


> Hey, Bob... I'm glad to hear the saw dust is coming from the outside and not an internal leak.... I'll just keep vacuuming it out.... Thanks


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

very beautiful carving


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, Fabrice. You have many beautiful carvings as well on your web page or are those patterns you can make to order?





fabrun said:


> very beautiful carving


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

I sell all of them
but it will be a pleasure to give you one, choose what you want
(specify stl or gcode)


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you so very much. That is very generous of you.

There are so many beautiful ones. May I take a little time in making the choice?

You have such good taste in your creations.





fabrun said:


> I sell all of them
> but it will be a pleasure to give you one, choose what you want
> (specify stl or gcode)


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

no problem 
take the time you need

you can choose 2
(i'm working on new ones)


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

You are too generous but thank you again. :thank_you2:

Some day I'll have the stl program but until then the gcode will be great.

Shall I email my choices to you or just put in this thread?






fabrun said:


> no problem
> take the time you need
> 
> you can choose 2
> (i'm working on new ones)


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

we can go on with email
you just have to show the result here in your thread


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> Hey, Bob... I'm glad to hear the saw dust is coming from the outside and not an internal leak.... I'll just keep vacuuming it out.... Thanks


Have you considered using painters tape to cover the opening?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

To be honest, Ken, I hadn't thought of that. It certainly warrants consideration....

Thank you 



Hamlin said:


> Have you considered using painters tape to cover the opening?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I would be honored.
:dance3:




fabrun said:


> we can go on with email
> you just have to show the result here in your thread


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Static electric is a killer to anything computerized..... learned to ground myself decades ago. Now I use a humidifier and ground myself.... my sinuses can't take the really dry air... like when the furnace is running.

Does anyone know if the designer will compile the gcode Fabrun has offered? Programming was never of much interest after gee wiz basic..... :jester:




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> It's a small design error,,it should be made air tight ,,so much dust inside the machine and it works like a venture on a carb.,,,small hole sucking in dust because of the vac.action of the machine running ( router) but take care with the vac. you need to keep it grounded, it will snap the card with a big build up..  rap the hose with some bare copper wire and take it to a ground..
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I'm finding very very fine dust all around the machine where the black and silver come together at the bottom of the unit..... I didn't have that with the first machine.




Hamlin said:


> Have you considered using painters tape to cover the opening?


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Barb,
back in town now...well sorta. Officially, it'll be tomorrow.

Anyway, thought a lot about you and Jerry while away....sure hope both of you are well down the recovery path !


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nikki1492 said:


> I'm finding very very fine dust all around the machine where the black and silver come together at the bottom of the unit..... I didn't have that with the first machine.


I really can't answer as to why you're getting the dust. I don't have a cnc or carvewright machine. I only suggested the "painters tape" because it works wonders for a great many things. Perhaps Bj can give you better advice.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I just toss this in, but are you using a different wood, or cutters? Different speeds? Anything different from when you started that might be creating a finer dust?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I'm not doing anything different, including the wood. I did find at the top of the machine that I'm seeing a graphite-like power leaking out as well.

I'd say it is missing some seals where the top and bottom come together with the main part of the machine. I have taken photos of right after a vacuum and after running one piece. I'll post them when I find them.

I'm also going to do some researching on the Carvewright forum as well.

Thanks, all for your ideas.

The cuts on my fingers are healing nicely but my major problem now is the bones that broke at the end of those three fingers. I can deal with that.... I just wish that Jerry was so lucky.

My computer went down again on Sunday afternoon and I'm just now getting back up and running..... dang windows.... :lol:




CanuckGal said:


> I just toss this in, but are you using a different wood, or cutters? Different speeds? Anything different from when you started that might be creating a finer dust?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Take a look at the router drive cable,the machine comes with graphite lube, it may be coming out of the cable,it's so fine.I have replace the graphite with a moly.type chain lube that lets the cable run cooler. but that's about I can come up with for the graphite you are seeing.. 

You can try this rap some TP around the cable fitting inside the machine ,right at the cutting head and rap some masking tape around it to keep it in place,run the machine and see if the TP has graphite on it..
If so pickup some lube and snap off the black cable and relube the cable..with care, pull the cable out and put some on your hand and rub it on the cable then put in back it in place ..it has square ends on the cable and you need to push it back into the socket...

=======



nikki1492 said:


> I'm not doing anything different, including the wood. I did find at the top of the machine that I'm seeing a graphite-like power leaking out as well.
> 
> I'd say it is missing some seals where the top and bottom come together with the main part of the machine. I have taken photos of right after a vacuum and after running one piece. I'll post them when I find them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Bob. I'm getting ready to do another carve so I'll check the drive cable then.

Dang, you've got to be a jack-of-all-trades and close to a master of them all to keep this machine running in tip-top condition.... :jester: Man... I'm outta my league with this one.... but a great chance to learn and grow. 

I definitely couldn't do it without people ready and willing to share. :yes4:




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Take a look at the router drive cable,the machine comes with graphite lube, it may be coming out of the cable,it's so fine.I have replace the graphite with a moly.type chain lube that lets the cable run cooler. but that's about I can come up with for the graphite you are seeing..
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Barb, 

If this is a steel braided cable, please be careful. I've seen and done myself exactly what Bj descibed, only to get my hands cut, poked and sliced open due to unseen broken strands of cable. If this isn't braided cable, please ignore the above info.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The flexshaft Bob is talking about is not braided.... it is coiled wire like a spring. I did lube it once and did have gloves on. It was to keep the heat from building up.

Thank you for the words of caution.... my track record isn't so good. :laugh:

Well, Bob.... I broke my first machine bit.... the 1/8" straight one. Where did you tell me was the best buy and quality? I lost a lot of my bookmarks with this last computer episode. I did stock up on the 1/16" carving bit though.... but didn't have a spare straight one. bad: me)




Hamlin said:


> Barb,
> 
> If this is a steel braided cable, please be careful. I've seen and done myself exactly what Bj descibed, only to get my hands cut, poked and sliced open due to unseen broken strands of cable. If this isn't braided cable, please ignore the above info.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

1/8" BIT, it's not cheap but it's the best..it's the flat spot on the bit that's makes it the right one..

CarveWright :: Bits


=========



nikki1492 said:


> The flexshaft Bob is talking about is not braided.... it is coiled wire like a spring. I did lube it once and did have gloves on. It was to keep the heat from building up.
> 
> Thank you for the words of caution.... my track record isn't so good. :laugh:
> 
> Well, Bob.... I broke my first machine bit.... the 1/8" straight one. Where did you tell me was the best buy and quality? I lost a lot of my bookmarks with this last computer episode. I did stock up on the 1/16" carving bit though.... but didn't have a spare straight one. bad: me)


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Bob.... when I consider it has the adapter it helps get my head around the cost. But, now I'm gonna cry since I know how much money I killed with that bit. :cray:

I was going to order a couple more 1/4" adapters anyway. :cray: Now maybe only one other one.




bobj3 said:


> hi
> 
> 1/8" BIT, it's not cheap but it's the best..it's the flat spot on the bit that's makes it the right one..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Barb

You can't have to many bit holders 

======



nikki1492 said:


> Thanks, Bob.... when I consider it has the adapter it helps get my head around the cost. But, now I'm gonna cry since I know how much money I killed with that bit. :cray:
> 
> I was going to order a couple more 1/4" adapters anyway. :cray: Now maybe only one other one.


----------



## Story books (Nov 14, 2009)

nikki1492 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been off line for a while. Computer troubles partially.
> 
> ...


Hi...Nikki1492 and all. I am newbie here. I hope you would share your fun and knowledge with me.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Story Books,

Barb (nikki1492) has several very informative threads here on CNC routing, from when she was first starting through now, where she turns out excellant work. If you have an interest in CNC's, they'd be a great series to read as she's asked many common questions and gotten them answered from the pool of CNC experts here.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the RouterForums story.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey there, Jim,

Thank you for the nice comments. They mean a lot to me.

My fingers are getting better daily. I would have no problems if it weren't for the broken bones at the tips of the 4 mangled fingers.

Just today, I made arrangements to return my Compucarve (CarveWright) to Sears with a full refund. For the 4th time in as many weeks I've got another machine problem. (This, if you recall is the 2nd machine I've had.) The left cover (safety) switch is bad. I can not do any of the "problem fixing" for several reasons.... 1st: Any repairs must be done by the factory in Texas to keep the warranty valid, 2nd: even if I was permitted to do them I have no clue what to do. I have no knowledge nor experience with electronics of this type. 3rd: Physically I struggle with everything about the machine.... even changing the bit is very difficult for me. Even men have made comments about things like that in the CarveWright forum.

I will not give up on the wood carving machine (cnc) though. It is definitely my niche in woodworking. It's just not the CarveWright. I'm doing more research since I can ask intelligent questions this time around.

The help I've received from this forum has had value way beyond putting a dollar sign in front of it. After the first carve or two I would have thrown in the towel had it not been for the help I received here. No where is there a better group of giving and knowledgeable people. I have joined several other forums so this is not a biased opinion.

I'm looking forward to approaching the carving from a different angle is all.... e.g. using gcode, using a separate computer, etc.

In the meanwhile I'm still aroung a bit... now and then.

Take care and be safe.





BigJimAK said:


> Story Books,
> 
> Barb (nikki1492) has several very informative threads here on CNC routing, from when she was first starting through now, where she turns out excellant work. If you have an interest in CNC's, they'd be a great series to read as she's asked many common questions and gotten them answered from the pool of CNC experts here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I'm sorry but I could see it coming , like I said, the machine is not for all..
When I didn't see any new items I said the machine is dead aging and some one has her jaws tight...

Good luck with the new one but please post some more pictures and a review of the new setup...

========




nikki1492 said:


> Hey there, Jim,
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments. They mean a lot to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb sorry to hear about your troubles with the Carvewright. I am sure you will find the right machine. Be sure to keep us posted when that happens, we will be looking forward to more of your work and your experences with a new machine.
I am glad your fingers are on the mend, it's a slow process but at least they are healing.
Looking forward....
Deb


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad to see you posting again Barb....but very sorry to hear about the machine....but glad you are getting a full refund...but still sad about your injury....but glad you are on the mend !!!!!

geez, what a roller coaster ! hehehehe.........
Stay in touch lady.......
Bill


----------

